# Plegatín



## Gittel

Bon dia a tothom!!

   Com li dieu en català als famosos plegatins? Necessito una paraula que signifiqui sofà-llit però que soni una mica còmica, per això havia pensat plegatí (però no sé si és correcte).
Alguna suggerència?
Gràcies


----------



## llosita

Ei... no em ve al cap res que sigui còmic.
El que segur que no existeix és "plegatí" no? (a mi no em sona bé)...

L'únic que et puc dir, és que dels llits plegables que van guardats a sota un altre llit, en dic "nius".

Obrirem *el niu* que vindrà la Clara a dormir.


----------



## Dixie!

Sí però un niu no és el mateix que un "plegatín", no?


----------



## pickypuck

Bon vespre.

És la primera vegada que escolto aquesta paraula (plegatín). He fet una petita recerca per Internet i la majoria de missatges que contenen "plegatín" provenen de Barcelona, Figureres, etc. Això m'ha fet pensar si no sera una paraula pròpia del castellà que es parla a Catalunya  Es diu plegatín a altres llocs?
Jo sempre li he dit "cama-muebre" o "cama plegable".
Bye!


----------



## jartesm

Llit plegadís (així de senzill).
Joan


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola a tots,

Natros acostumem a dir "llit supletori" i també "plegatí" perqué és molt gràfic,  tot i que sabem perfectament que és un castellanisme, però si diem "parking", "performance" etc.. també podem dir "Plegatí" oi?

Apa Siau


----------



## avellanainphilly

Curiosament 'plegatín' no surt al diccionari normatiu de la RAE, ni tampoc al del wordreference... 
Ara em surt el dubte si és una paraula que es fa servir habitualment en castellà o només en el castellà de Catalunya...
(EDIT: M'acabo d'adonar que aquesta mateixa observació la va fer fa dies el pickypuck.. coses de no llegir els fils amb prou atenció )


----------



## Antpax

avellanainphilly said:


> Curiosament 'plegatín' no surt al diccionari normatiu de la RAE, ni tampoc al del wordreference...
> Ara em surt el dubte si és una paraula que es fa servir habitualment en castellà o només en el castellà de Catalunya...


 
Hola Avellana,

Per aquì jo diria que no es fa servir "plegatín", la veritat és que és la primera vegada que la sento. En Madrid és más comú "cama pleglable".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## avellanainphilly

Antpax said:


> Hola Avellana,
> 
> Per aquí jo diria que no es fa servir "plegatín", la veritat és que és la primera vegada que la (ho) sento. En Madrid és més comú "cama pleglable".
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant



Ah, gràcies Ant per la confirmació! Si es busca la paraula al Google, la gran majoria d'entrades són de pàgines que vénen de Catalunya. 

(et corregeixo un parell de detallets )


----------



## Antpax

avellanainphilly said:


> Ah, gràcies Ant per la confirmació! Si es busca la paraula al Google, la gran majoria d'entrades són de pàgines que vénen de Catalunya.
> 
> (et corregeixo un parell de detallets )


 
De res, gràcies a tu.
Salut.

Ant


----------



## dafne.ne

Hola,

Pot tractar-se d'una marca? Com el cas de "Gillet" i  d'altres.


----------

